# s&w 6906



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i posted my auto ordnance 1911 on armslist to trade for a smaller 9mm for cc and someone sent me an email and said they would trade me a 6906 with 4 13 round mags and a don hume holster with a mag carrier for it. sounds like a good deal to me but i don't know much about this gun. what are your opinions on this gun. is it reliable. is it too heavy for cc. what is the going rate on these. i've never really heard much about these until today and i've been doing a little research. most people have good things to say in reviews that i've seen but i figured what better place to ask this question then here.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Check Gun Broker and the S&W Forum is what I would do. Good luck.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been looking at these as well. They are a stainless with alloy frame version of the 5906 (stainless/all steel frame version of the 5904,) was standard PD carry for alot of at one time I think). Depending on the condition, I have seen them from $268 all the way up to in the $500's. There are some on Gunbroker... one lister, gcoledist, usually has lots of PD turn in S&W's. Hope that helps.

Shannon


----------

